# any software to charge mobile via bluetooth



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

hey guys..i just thought of a thing...is there any software or is it possible to charge ur phone using bluetooth on PC..?

i left me charger in office...so just this thought came to mind..


does this exist?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

BlueTooth is just for wireless communcation.


----------

